# اختراع فكرته تقوم على تحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى كهرباء من النبات بدلا من السليكون



## إسلام علي (10 يونيو 2011)

طفلان مصريان يجتازان دبلومة عالمية للمخترعين فى بلجراد 





*حصل طفلان مصريان على دبلومة عالمية فى الاختراعات، في مدينة بلجراد، تحت رعاية الاتحاد الدولي للمخترعين (الأيفيا).*

*وقدم الأخوان بدران محمد بدران (12 سنة)، طالب بالصف الأول الإعدادي، ومحمود محمد بدران (10 سنوات)، طالب بالصف الخامس الابتدائي، اختراعا فكرته تقوم على تحول الطاقة الشمسية إلى كهرباء من النبات بدلا من السليكون والمواد الأخرى المستخدمة فى صناعتها، بحيث تكون هذه الخلايا الجديدة متوفرة ورخيصة وصغيرة، ولها قدرة كبيرة على امتصاص ضوء الشمس أكثر من المواد المستخدمة حاليا.*

*وكان الطفلان قد قاما بعمل بحث كامل عن الطاقة الشمسية واستخداماتها، وآخر عن الخلايا الشمسية وتطويرها، وعرضا فكرة الاختراع على أساتذة الجامعة المختصين والتقديم لطلب براءة اختراع برقم 1698 إلى أكاديمية البحث العلمي لحفظ الحقوق الفكرية للاختراع في عام 2010، وعمل خريطة موضحة للخطوات التنفيذية للمشروع بمساعدة أساتذة الجامعات للبدء في عمل النموذج الأولي.*


----------



## zamalkawi (10 يونيو 2011)

أتمنى أن تكون هذه التقنية صالحة بالفعل، فوفقا لما قرأناه عن هذا البحث أو هذا الاختراع، فالمزايا عديدة
هل لديك أخ إسلام رابط محصل منه على تفاصيل علمية فنية لهذا الاختراع؟ فللأسف كل ما قرأته عنه هو الجائزة التي حصل عليها المختراعن الصغيران، وكلها ليست من مصادر إخبارية علمية متخثثة، وإنما من مصادر إخبارية عامة


----------



## abo raed (14 يوليو 2011)

ممكن التكرم في معلومات عن هذا الأختراع


----------



## علي كاكا (25 يناير 2012)

اعتقد الموضوع وهمي وما في اي صحه لان لو كان هذا صحيح كان وكالات الانباء نشرته والشي الثاني ما ممكن طفلان بهذا العمر يخترعون هيج شي لو اجانب كان قلت ممكن لاتزعل من كلامي تعرف ليش لان الاجانب متفرغين لهذا الشي عكس اطفالنا عمره 10 سنوات وتلكي يبيع امخضر بسوك لو يبيع مناشف ورقيه في الاشاره الضوئيه هذا واقع يجب ما نكره


----------



## s3eed7 (1 فبراير 2012)

اين رابط للخبر بالتفاصيل


----------



## رضوان سيف (9 أكتوبر 2013)

كلام ما له اثر نرجو ان تتعاملو معنا كناضجين وليس كاطفال


----------



## أنس الأنصاري (12 أكتوبر 2013)

شكرا لك 
وبارك الله فيك


----------



## م.سعيد الدوسري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

؟مافيه رد على الأسئله؟


----------

